# More rain more mud



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

To be fair it could have been worse - but it just was wet and had been wetter so the ground was really wet and muddy and yucky 
Still their equafleeces kept them mostly dry and mostly clean and after a wash and dry of their extremities and a quick comb through they are snuggled up on the sofa and I'm off to do battle with the ironing pile.
(Inzi was with us - but she has teflon coated collie hair - quick shake and a towel off and she is good to go again!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If those photos are not a testemony for equafleeces then nothing is. They cut so much drying time from our lives. Marzi every time you mention ironing I have flashbacks to last century. What is up with you and ironing?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

5 of us in the house... OH wears office gear to work.. proper shirts 
Have not succeeded in making my sons independent in the ironing department. .. but sadly still take maternal pride in turning out sharp clean chefs whites etc.
Liz has school blouses that do actually need ironing.
I dunno why I do it. I sort of enjoy the end product..
I'm not proud of myself my world has shrunk to total domestic servitude


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I too have a pile of Mike's shirts to iron. I love the last picture of two tired poos on the couch.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good grief haven't you people heard of drycleaners?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How do you square dry cleaning with being green?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was only commenting on the wonders of equafleece today on our walk, ruby had hers on and received a Couple if compliments  (thanks again Ruth!!)
Ralph is in need of one, as bath time consisted of a dip for Ruby's feet & a full wash down for Ralph (mind you he did go full in the water! )
Great photos marzi!
I got myself a leg injury today..... Racing billy who was on his bike..... A pulled leg muscle, it's still burning now!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> How do you square dry cleaning with being green?


 Good point! Ok, you keep ironing I'll keep buying no iron shirts and sporting the rumpled look.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow Tracey.... extreme exercise is definitely bad for you 
Did you win the race? Or is the pain for nothing


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Really lovely pictures Marzi! That first one of Kiki made me laugh, she looks like Helena Bonham Carter in Planet of the Apes  I do think poos can be very monkey like, when Poppy is 'in one' Neil says 'the problem chimp has arrived' 
I must add some photos from our wet walk today, not bad on the way until just near the end (in the pub) but torrential on the way back.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We went to our favourite walk planning a pub visit at the end, but we were all so wet & muddy we were too embarrassed! The car park was full, so obviously full of Sunday lunch diners.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ow Tracey.... extreme exercise is definitely bad for you
> Did you win the race? Or is the pain for nothing


For nothing! I lost... I had to pull up like a lame horse 
I'd already done a lap & 3/4 (I go in the opposite direction to dogs, kids, bikes etc!)
On the second lap meeting billy we decided to race, he peddled - I sprinted (I was winning!! - my competitive side would let me see my 6year old in tears haha) - hopefully yoga tomorrow won't be too strenuous! It's a new me - exercise, green tea & the occasional whisky!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love this entire thread, laughed so hard at the jabs! Marzi . . . you are such a good mummy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They do look very good in their equafleeces  the mud just seems never ending this year though


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wet again this morn, I really need to groom Dudley and give him a haircut as he is at the stage where he is just a bit too long and his coat is starting to matt a little and I know if he wears his equafleece it will get really bad so I have the dilemma of mud or matts...think it'll have to be mud this morn and hopefully i'll be able to groom him in stages between customers today. Mazza I do see the Helena Bonhem carter resemblance! 
Tracey, you go steady with that green tea lark, don't go all Gillian Mckieth (or whatever her name is) on us - bad enough that we study the dogs poo!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Really lovely pictures Marzi! That first one of Kiki made me laugh, she looks like Helena Bonham Carter in Planet of the Apes  I do think poos can be very monkey like, when Poppy is 'in one' Neil says 'the problem chimp has arrived'
> I must add some photos from our wet walk today, not bad on the way until just near the end (in the pub) but torrential on the way back.


LOL we often call Kiki monkey face.... although just at the moment her head hair is a bit more Bellatrix Lestrange  definitely in need of a trim of the curly mad head hair!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Well Helena BC is honoured to be compared with the otherwise incomparable Miss Kiki


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yesterday I enjoyed a wander through google on this McKieth character, this morning it is Bellatrix Lestrange. I love this site.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

These equafleeces are just what I need,getting so fed up with the mud! This is my next thing on the list to purchase. Well when I eventually get the means to buy them,doesn't help when you have your card details stollen and all cards have to be cancelled . £2000 almost stollen from my account


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nooooooo that is awful.
(Little bit jealous that there was £2000 in your account  hope the bank put it back sharpish)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

To be fair the bank were on the ball and refused the purchase as it was in the USA . Believe it or not they were trying to buy security cameras with it 
I'm just glad they didnt get our real money


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> To be fair the bank were on the ball and refused the purchase as it was in the USA . Believe it or not they were trying to buy security cameras with it
> I'm just glad they did get our real money


 Rather ironic!

I finally resorted to an equafleece today, having been very snotty towards them as I thought they looked silly. But I am fed up with the mud and wet so Barney's arrived this morning ... I don't think he was too impressed, and we haven't managed to try it out yet but hopefully soon, once I can walk normally again!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Who cares what they look like if it cut down on the washing and grooming after walks! Barney looks good, nice colour. Not sure what colours to get Molly and Sid X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Loads of choice on the equafleece site  x


----------

